# Should Chewing Gums be Banned?



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Much as I hate it, chewing gum shouldn't be banned - but I'd love to see hefty fines for people who don't dispose of it properly.

I happily support local bans such as on school premises (I think we had such a ban).


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Sukkiri said:


> No, chewing gum should not be banned, you should use initiative and throw it in a bin rather than onto the ground. Cigarettes should be banned before chewing gum because they are demerit goods because of their negative externalities of consumption and you can find cigarette butts carelessly disposed of on city sidewalks.


And that's why we have campaigns like the latest "Don't be a Tosser". There's no new laws, because littering laws cover everything already, but education goes a long way and works better than excessive regulation (which people hate, as opposed to a creative campaign).

http://www.sustainability.vic.gov.au/www/html/2364-dont-be-a-tosser---bin-your-butts.asp


... next up we should ban bread because people keep feeding pigeons which are annoying pests (bird shit is way worse than gum) and are a health hazard to some extent.


----------



## ERGO PROXY (Jul 21, 2007)

Singapore is run by Muslims with obsessive compulsive disorder. They love to clean and just like most Muslims they have very little respect for basic human rights.


----------



## sprtsluvr8 (Aug 5, 2006)

A free society doesn't simply illegalize actions that are a nuisance. Laws should be put in place to protect citizens and their property, not to limit them from doing harmless things that another citizen dislikes. If that were the case maybe we could ban certain people from speaking in public? Or ban tight clothing except on sexy people? It's ludicrous.

Actually that last one isn't such a bad idea...


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Next.... That's a bad idea..


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

If a government is truly concerned about its citizens, then they should stop harmful substances as a top priority. If gum is deemed a harmful substance, then cigarettes should have been outlawed long ago.


----------



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

What we should be do is pick up every single piece of gum from the pavements, send it to the lab for DNA analysis and track down the people responsible. We'll slap them with record breaking fines depending on the color and unsavoriness of said gum and in turn we'll use that money to develop a new biodegradable gum that disintegrates on contact with concrete or asphalt. 

No need for any superfluous laws when the solution is so easy.


----------



## noob(but not really) (Feb 3, 2007)

I voted that it should be banned. :nuts: 

Just to show how ridiculous this poll is.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

I hate the dalmatian pavements of Madrid, but I don't think we really need to ban gum, 500 EUR fines for gum throwing should be enough. If it is not, I'm for the ban then.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

There's bigger problems than Chewing Gums even though our streets are also looking dalmatian... but the world is not Singapore. Let the people LIVE!

BTW: I HATE chewing gum myself


----------



## touchring (Mar 25, 2005)

Should not be banned, but should implement punishment for those caught sticking it around, like collecting 1000 chewed gums.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

isaidso said:


> It's not the gum that I'd like to ban, but gross people who are too inconsiderate to properly dispose of their gum in the trash bin. People who spit walking down the street are just as bad. *Go spit on your living room floor!* These people have no regard for others or their city. Learn some manners!


Why? That would mean I have to clean it...


----------

